# Frame Bags and Exposed Cables?



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering what's the best thing to do with exposed gear cables when the frame-bags fixings cross over them? Am I going to have to fit full length outers? Both my gear cables run across the top of the top-tube, so as well as being in the way, the weight of bag will be pulling the fixing down on them (It's only a Jannd frame-pac, so won't be that heavy). The material and velcro is a bit to thick to run the cables over it.

Cheers, DF.


----------



## Hellcat405 (Mar 12, 2010)

You could just install some shifter cable housing on the exposed section of cable that runs between the stops on your top tube. It might add some drag to your shifting/braking, but it would support you running a strap over the tube without it rubbing on the exposed cables.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

If your lucky your straps will be able to go under your cables on top, and on the bottom the bag should naturally hang away from the cables. But if your worried about it, like I am, you can get some cable cover that is essentially just thin plastic tubing to cover your cable between the stops. Most bikes shops will have some laying around, it's very common on older bikes, or it looks like Jenson has some Jagwire branded stuff (Jagwire Black Housing Liner > Components > Cables and Housing | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop).


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

full length housing is a good idea and the bag will serve as a massive cable guide, but wait and see if it's even an issue first. It might surprisingly work fine even under the bag but wear the paint down a bit.


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It looks like that housing liner could be the easiest and cheapest option. I don't want to run the cable bare as I'm bothered about it wearing through the bag.
Cheers.

EDIT - Job sorted...I've ended up cutting the inner out of some old gear cable.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

housing liner is the way to go. I use Gore Ride-On shift cables on my FS and they use a housing liner. The stuff works really well.


----------

